# Radbrille mit Transition Gläser??????



## pesal1 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Biker!!!! 

Möchte mir eine Optimal passende Radbrille anschaffen und habe mich schon etwas schlau gemacht.Hat schon jemand von den Transition Gläser gehört oder vielleicht hat schon jemand Erfahrungen  gemacht mit so einer Radbrille.
Soll nämlich nicht so Dunkel oder hell sein zb. bei  (Walddurchfahrten),somit das ein guter Blick gegeben ist.

ODER hat jemand eine andere IDEE !!!(Produkt) oder Erfahrungswerte.
Möchte einfach nur mal eine (wirklich Gute ) Radbrille.

Bin für jede Antwort Dankbar. 


Mfg Pesal1


----------



## Jocki (16. Juni 2008)

Wenn Du nicht sonderlich lichtempfindlich bist, nimm eine möglichst helle Scheibe. Eine ganz leichte Verspiegelung (ist vielleicht nicht sonderlich hip) sorgt für Blendschutz. UV-Schutz hat auch eine transparente Scheibe! Die Transition gläser funktionieren-aber definitiv zu langsam für schnelle Hell/Dunkel Wechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (16. Juni 2008)

Transistions ist ein Markenname für phototrope Brillengläser (selbsttönenden). Im Sportbereich werden sie u.a. von Oakley verbaut, auch an den "Bikebrillen". Sie gehören in der Tat zu den besten phototropen Gläsern und lassen sich das sehr teuer bezahlen (100 Euro *teuerer* als eine Oakley mit normalen Gläsern).

Es gibt aber auch einige Firmen, die ebenfalls Brillen mit anderen phototropen Gläsern anbieten, z.B. Specialized und Alpina.

Ich habe hier die Specialized Chicane seit mehr als 2 Jahren in Benutzung: funktioniert sehr gut. Der Tönungswechsel ist im Minutenbereich, man bekommt davon nichts mit. Ich bin zufrieden. Nur in der Dämmerung ist die minimale Tönung noch zu stark (25% Dämpfung), es gehen Detail verloren.


----------



## Stompy (16. Juni 2008)

Leider gibt es keine Brillen die sich schnell genug anpassen würden, um aprupte Hell/Dunkel Wechsel zu verkraften. Deshalb ist es besser eine Brille zu wählen deren "Normalzustand" eine leichte Tönung ist. Damit sieht man im schattigen Wald noch genug und ist beim plötzlichem Sonnenschein nicht geblendet. Wenn sich die Brille dann über längere Zeit noch anpassen kann, ist das natürlich praktisch.

Ich verwende z.b. eine recht günstige Brille von Uvex mit selbstanpassender Tönung der Kategorie 1-2. 
Für schnelle Hell/Dunkel Wechsel ist die Anpassung nicht schnell genug. Das halte ich aber auch für nicht nötig.
Bei dieser leichten Tönung ist die Brille nie zu dunkel für Waldpassagen, aber auch nicht zu schwach für Sonnenschein.

Ich wollte eine Brille die ich zu jeder Jahres und Tageszeit zum Biken verwenden kann, ohne je nach Wetter die Scheiben tauschen zu müssen. Und diesen Zweck erfüllt die Brille ideal. Ich trage sie von prallem Sonnenschein bis in die Dämmerung und hatte nie Probleme mit zu hellen oder zu dunkeln Scheiben. Falls du allerdings sehr empfindliche Augen hast könnte das Tönungsspektrum zu klein sein.


----------



## F.O.B. (17. Juni 2008)

Seit ca. einem Jahr benutze ich eine Racing Jacket von O. mit Transitions Persimmon / Black Irdium-Gläsern. Egal, ob Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung, egal, ob ich vom grellen Sonnenlicht in den Wald fahre oder andersherum: Ich habe noch keine Brille gehabt, die so angenehm für die Augen ist, wie diese.
Für die Dunkelheit habe ich aber noch eine Brille mit klaren Scheiben.


----------



## Stril (17. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe bisher zwei Phototrope Brillen:

Julbo (keine Ahnung, wie das Modell hieß)
und
Specialized Chicane.

Die Julbo passt einfach nicht auf meinen Kopf. Die Chicane ist nicht schlecht. Sie sitzt gut und die Tönung ist (außer in der Dämmerung) immer angenehm. Ein heftiges Manko hat sie jedoch:

Sie beschlägt sehr schnell.

Gruß
Phil


----------



## pesal1 (17. Juni 2008)

@ALL
Bedanke mich schon mal für die vielen Antworten.
Und wo bekommt man solche Radbrillen bzw. wo habt ihr die Brillen erworben?
Ist nicht so einfach das Richtige Teil zu finden.

mfg pesal1


----------



## sirl (7. März 2009)

Hallo F.O.B.,

ich denke gerade über den Kauf dieser Brille nach. D. h. falls nicht überwiegend negative Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer dagegen stehen, ist die Entscheidung schon gefallen. Deshalb interessiert mich Deine Langzeiterfahrung...


Gruß sirl


----------



## Tintera (7. März 2009)

Der Preis ist nach meiner Meinung total überzogen...Es gibt preiswertere Brillen, welche nicht wesentlich schlechter sind.


----------



## sirl (7. März 2009)

Welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit welcher Brille? (Ich bin beratungs- und lernfähig...)


----------



## Phil-Joe (7. März 2009)

Also ich kann von der Specialized Divide berichten. 
Sie ist der Nachfolger der Chicane und hat ebenfalls solche Transition-Gläser. 

Die Tönung bemerkt man kaum, eigentlich gar nicht ... lediglich, dass man immer sehr gut sieht fällt nach längerer Fahrt auf. Die Gläser ermöglichen sehr scharfes Sehen und sie sitzt (zumindest in meinem Gesicht) sehr gut, ist sehr leicht und verursacht auch keine Druckschmerzen auf Nase und Ohren. Außerdem hat sie schöne große Gläser, was die Schutzwirkung nochmals immens verstärkt. Die Tönung ist, meines Erachtens sehr schnell, wie schon gesagt angenehm unauffällig. 

Außerdem kostet sie nicht annähernd so viel, wie die Oakley. Diese ist m.M eine sehr gute Brille, die aber viel vom Oakley-Flair profitiert und deswegen so sackteuer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirl (8. März 2009)

Hallo Phil-Joe & F.O.B.,

danke für Eure Infos hier bzw. per PN. Hat mir weitergeholfen... 


Gruß sirl


----------



## yellow_ö (8. März 2009)

als Brillenträger nutze ich auch phototrope Gläser, allerdings echte (also optische).
Die Geschwindigkeit in der diese hell und dunkel werden ist Lichtjahre schneller als die der Sonnenbrillen, besonders von dunkel nach völlig hell. 
Das liegt da im Minutenbereich, während die Sonnenbrillen hier schwer versagen.
Zusätzlich dazu ist der Tönungsumfang anders.

Alle Speci Brillen die ich so in den letzten Jahren in Shops getestet habe, sind da lächerlich. 
Schon original zu viel Tönung und die "Verdunkelung" ist nur mit Tricks merkbar (Finger auf das Brillenglas legen und in die Sonne halten. Finger weg und man sieht den Unterschied).
Ein optisches Glas ist "hell" nahezu transparent und "dunkel" eben dunkel, da brauchts keine Fingerspiele.

Ausnahme: die Oakley!
Wahnsinn, auch fast transparent wenn hell und richtig dunkel wenn dunkel, mehr als das optische Glas. 
Und das geht auch noch schnell (das abdunkeln).

So eine wäre eine Idee, die Specialized u.ä. ist nur was für Leute, die auch Dainese Protektoren tragen  (Blender halt).
Funktionell und preislich nicht gut.


PS: ich bin einer, der grundsätzlich transparent bevorzugt, weil so ein Glas vielleicht nicht Sonnenbrillen-cool ist, aber einzig eine tolle Funktion und umfassenden Einsatzbereich fürs Biken im Gelände bietet.
Dunkle Brille --> es muss eine 2. transparente zusätzlich mitgenommen werden. Für den Fall dass es in den Wald oder gegen Abend geht, Bewölkung aufkommt, ...


----------



## flyingscot (8. März 2009)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Alle Speci Brillen die ich so in den letzten Jahren in Shops getestet habe, sind da lächerlich.
> Schon original zu viel Tönung und die "Verdunkelung" ist nur mit Tricks merkbar (Finger auf das Brillenglas legen und in die Sonne halten. Finger weg und man sieht den Unterschied).
> Ein optisches Glas ist "hell" nahezu transparent und "dunkel" eben dunkel, da brauchts keine Fingerspiele.


Du hast recht, als ich meine Specialized Chicane neu hatte und es testen wollte, konnte ich auch nur wenig Verdunkelung erkennbar simulieren. Maximal dunkel (ca. 80% Dämpfung) wird die halt nur bei starker UV-Bestrahlung, also mittags in der Sommersonne (oder im Winter bei Sonne auf Schneeflächen).

Mit langt die Breite von den 25% Dämpfung bis zu knapp 80% für fast alle Anwendungen aus, außer Nachts. Wenn die Brille zu Bruch geht, guck ich mir die Transitions-Brillen ganz sicher mal an, nur ich hab kein Bock >200 Euro für ne Bikebrille auszugeben.




yellow_ö schrieb:


> So eine wäre eine Idee, die Specialized u.ä. ist nur was für Leute, die auch Dainese Protektoren tragen  (Blender halt).
> Funktionell und preislich nicht gut.


Nur um dein Klischee zu erfüllen... ich habe sogar Dainese Protektoren, aber nur ein Safety-Jacket, von daher also kein Blender  (man sieht sie ja nicht)


----------



## Muehi (8. März 2009)

Ich persÃ¶nlich "schwÃ¶re" auf meine Rudy Project Rydon mit den klaren photochromatischen GlÃ¤sern. 

Bei Dunkelheit kann ich keine TÃ¶nung feststellen, also klare GlÃ¤ser. Bei greller Nachmittagssonne dann komplett abgedunkelt. Die Herstellerangaben bei der TÃ¶nung kann ich gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤Ãig nachvollziehen.

Die Zeit zwischen klar und komplett abgedunkel und umgekehrt hab ich noch nicht nachgemessen, abdunkeln geht gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤Ãig schneller als das aufhellen. Beides geht aber ausreichend schnell ( minutensache ), sodass ich die Brille noch nie wegen falscher TÃ¶nung ( z.b. im Wald ) kurzzeitig absetzen musste. 

Habe jetzt einen Sommerurlaub und einen Winterurlaub damit verbracht, und setzt die Brille fast immer beim Radln auf - auch nachts ohne EinschrÃ¤nkungen, bin nachwievor top zufrieden. 

Preislich liegt die Brille bei ~140â¬.


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. März 2009)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Alle Speci Brillen die ich so in den letzten Jahren in Shops getestet habe, sind da lächerlich.
> Schon original zu viel Tönung und die "Verdunkelung" ist nur mit Tricks merkbar (Finger auf das Brillenglas legen und in die Sonne halten. Finger weg und man sieht den Unterschied).



Ich geb´ zu, dass immer eine gewisse Grundtönung bei den Spec. Brillen vorhanden ist. Die ist ja auch angegeben (Lichtdurchlässigkeit von 22% bis 78%) aber man kann sich wenigstens drauf einstellen und ich persönlich muss zugeben, dass die Divide eine sehr gute Brille ist, die sehr schnell tönt. Vom Wald ins Freie oder anders herum ist überhaupt kein Problem. Das halte ich aber nicht für einen Nachteil und die Tönungsgeschwindigkeit find´ ich persönlich sehr gut. 

Aber die Gläser der Rudy Project find´ ich wirklich interessant. Von klar bis sehr gut getönt wäre echt mal was. Außerdem such ich noch eine gute Brille, die tagsüber sehr gute Tönungseigenschaften hat, guten Windschutz und auch in der Nacht keine andere Brille nötig macht, weil sie klar ist. Aber das Gestell der Rydon ist nicht unbeding meins. 
Gibts die Gläser (Glas ImpactX photochromic clear sagt H&S) auch für die Ekynox oder die Horus? Die Rahmen gefallen mir persönlich besser.


----------



## Stromberg (9. März 2009)

Was ist bei Oakley eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "photochromic" (z.B. Radar) und "activated by Transitions" (z.B. Flak Jacket)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnes (19. März 2009)

Ich hab seit 2 Jahren die phototrophe Brille von BBB, ich will die nicht mehr missen. Paßt auch halbwegs vom Preis.


----------



## leuchte81 (27. März 2009)

Ich würd die Idee mit den Transitions für mich noch gerne weiter spinnen...
Derzeit bin ich auch der Suche nah einer neuen Bike /Sportbrille. Problem: Ich bin Brillenträger. Kontaktlinsen vertrage ich nicht richtig und Clip ins find ich unangenehm und häßlich. Jetzt suche ich eine neue Bike/Sportbrille die bei nahezu allen lichtverhältnissen gut einsetzbar ist. Demenstsprechend war ich auf der Suche nach einer Brille mit Wechselscheiben, was als Brillenträger aber ein sehr teurer Spaß wir (zweiter Satz korrigierter Gläser etwa 250 zusätzlich...  ) Mittlerweile bin ich auf die Uvex Lightning small gestoßen, (Vorsatzscheibe vor Korrekturgläser; dürfte vielen bekannt sein) und finde diese sehr interessant.
Nun stellt sich mir aber di Farge:

Macht es nicht mehr Sinn, gekurvte Transitions (gibts sowas überhaupt??) in einer Sportbrille zu verwenden? Wenn es anständig funktioniert wäre das natürlich eine Top Lösung. Zudem gäbe es auf diese Weise eine viel größere Auswahl an Gestellen...
Was denkt Ihr dazu?

Danke und schöne Grüße
leuchte


----------



## frorider (5. April 2009)

Ich quetsch meine Frage einfach mal hier rein:

Weiß jemand obs die Oakley-Transition-Gläser auch ohne das Brillengestell gibt? Google hat nur massenhaft Komplettangebote rausgespuckt.


----------



## Stromberg (6. April 2009)

Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## [Vale-46] (2. Mai 2009)

Ich kann die Oakley Radar Photochromic empfehlen. Habe die Black Persimmon Iridium Photochromic Gläser drauf. Echt super. Da brauche ich keine anderen Gläser mehr.


----------



## Sportler 69 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre auch die Divide von Specialized. Bin mit der Brille sehr zufrieden Ich habe auch eine Oakley Rokr das ist so eine Brille mit eingebauten Headset und Photochromen Gläsern. Die sind mir aber insgesamt zu dunkel. Das ist mehr was für am Strand liegen
Die Divide ist extra als Biker Brille konzipiert und funktioniert bei normalen Lichtverhältnissen gut. Man merkt praktisch gar nicht das man Sie auf hat.

Bei stärkerer Dämmerung sind Photochrome Gläser nicht zu empfehlen weil sie eben nicht das ganze Licht durchlassen können, das ist Bauartbedingt.


----------



## Stromberg (5. Mai 2009)

Die Oakley Photochromics gibt es in verschiedenen Tönungen. Logischerweise ist eine Lifestyle-Brille dunkler als eine für den Wald. Die Radars sind deutlich heller als die Rokr.


----------



## gabiblue (24. Mai 2009)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Ich geb´ zu, dass immer eine gewisse Grundtönung bei den Spec. Brillen vorhanden ist. Die ist ja auch angegeben (Lichtdurchlässigkeit von 22% bis 78%) aber man kann sich wenigstens drauf einstellen und ich persönlich muss zugeben, dass die Divide eine sehr gute Brille ist, die sehr schnell tönt. Vom Wald ins Freie oder anders herum ist überhaupt kein Problem. Das halte ich aber nicht für einen Nachteil und die Tönungsgeschwindigkeit find´ ich persönlich sehr gut.
> 
> Aber die Gläser der Rudy Project find´ ich wirklich interessant. Von klar bis sehr gut getönt wäre echt mal was. Außerdem such ich noch eine gute Brille, die tagsüber sehr gute Tönungseigenschaften hat, guten Windschutz und auch in der Nacht keine andere Brille nötig macht, weil sie klar ist. Aber das Gestell der Rydon ist nicht unbeding meins.
> Gibts die Gläser (Glas ImpactX photochromic clear sagt H&S) auch für die Ekynox oder die Horus? Die Rahmen gefallen mir persönlich besser.


hallo Phil-Joe...

ja gibt es...  Art.Nr.: LE7681 von Rudy Project

http://www.sportoptik-online.info/p...Ekynox-SX-Wechselglaeser---Ersatzglaeser.html 

Gruß  gabiblue


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. Mai 2009)

frorider schrieb:


> Ich quetsch meine Frage einfach mal hier rein:
> 
> Weiß jemand obs die Oakley-Transition-Gläser auch ohne das Brillengestell gibt? Google hat nur massenhaft Komplettangebote rausgespuckt.



Zur Not Komplettbrille kaufen und den Frame weiterverticken. So hab ich es gemacht... (VR50 Photoc.)


----------

